# swamp rat



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

New build started today. This will be a different kind of build, but still qualifies as a micro. Pictures will be coming. Picking up the hull tomorrow am.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

No bragging with out pictures ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Having some photo bucket issues from my phone. Picked up the hull this am. 
It's going to be a 1542  alumacraft flat bottom jon duck hunting boat with a long tail 13hp swamp runner kit. Working on some pics.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Having some photo bucket issues from my phone. Picked up the hull this am.
> It's going to be a 1542  alumacraft flat bottom jon duck hunting boat with a long tail 13hp swamp runner kit. Working on some pics.


Work faster


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet I need a new lawn mower engine


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Had some time at lunch to put the primer coat of wetlander on the bottom. Had major issues with the roller I bought at Sherwin Williams it kept falling apart. With the pot of epoxy already starting to catalyze I didn't have much of a choice except trying to make it work as best as possible. Came out ok, hopefully the second coat goes on smooth and hides everything.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Are you making a inboard mudboat or are you fabbing together your own mudmotor? 

Nate


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't have the tools or ability to fab my own. I am building a sps longtail kit. Check out swamprunners.com  they make the kit. Engine is a 13 hp honda clone from harbor freight. At $350 with a full 2 year no questions asked full replacement warranty it's hard to beat. 

Progress today, got the top coat of wetlander applied. Boat will be flipped and painted on the thanksgiving.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

What are you going to use the boat for?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Duck hunting mainly. All the areas I don't want to take the nice boat


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

URL=http://s490.photobucket.com/user/foamball/media/Mobile%20Uploads/14218734441701703434797_zps5e8da0cd.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It has been completed for a month now. So far a lot of fun to use, it will basically go anywhere there is a resemblance of water. Weeds, hydrilla, muck, super skinny warer and all the crap that will stop an outboard in its tracks don't matter with this thing. Been really impressed with the harbor freight motor so far. She tops out around 18 at wot with full gear and 2 guys.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Love your push pole in that last pic. Very retro!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I'm not about to put my nice carbon marine g3 on this boat  Just needed something to use while picking up decoys or pushing the boat into the weeds. Free seemed like the best option.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

That is really cool!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how loud is it?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not quiet  About as loud as a big walk behind mower.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a boat with some type of air cooled outboard that I see (make that hear) occasionally that is so loud it is annoying even from hundreds of yards away.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You could hear this coming from a long way. Stealth is not is strong suit


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There are muffler upgrades for some engines and I am sure an ingenious individual can fab together a better muffler for any small engine. Mine is a 20 HP Honda with an upgraded muffler and it is quieter than most walk-behind lawn mowers with smaller engines. It still spooks ducks within 50 yards, but it isn't as obnoxious.

Nate


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice work man. I like it. It's an offroad microskiff. Would love to see that thing shred thru those thick Hyacinth patches when Deep Creek clogs up.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> Yeah I'm not about to put my nice carbon marine g3 on this boat  Just needed something to use while picking up decoys or pushing the boat into the weeds. Free seemed like the best option.


If you ever make it around Tampa I'll give you this half of push pole all it's doing is getting in the way,but hate to throw it away.. http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/4831391997.html


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the offer bug, if I lived closer I would take you up on it. Yeah Jason this thing will go through just about anything and stay on plane in the process. Probably the next best thing to an airboat in terms of capability, also way less expensive. It's fun not having to worry about vegetation, just plow through it. Just have to watch out for dry land and tree stumps.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Sand bars will stop them in their tracks, but at least you can push back off. Watch out for old root clods stabilizing muck where marsh has eroded out. That type of bottom will beach you just like sand, but when you try to push off, your feet punch through the clods and leave you crotch deep in mud with nothing to push against. I had to leave my boat in the marsh overnight last week after trying to run a shallow mouth that I never crossed before. I had to walk in to our launch and pole back in at high tide the next day in a little jon boat to pull myself off.

Sounds like you're having fun with it. How was your duck season? Ours blew. I am only now starting to see some new birds in Maryland (teal and scaup).

Nate


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes dry sand will stop it but I try and avoid it when possible. I put the wetlander epoxy coat on the bottom, it makes the boat pretty slick even on sand. Duck season for us started in Nov. We had a great opener for teal. Got a couple mallards last week between my buddy and I. Otherwise it has been very slow. We have found birds but they just don't want to fly. Also our water has been at flood stage on the river which I think has made things a lot more difficult. So much more area for them to land. All the typical little ponds have all been one massive connected lake as far as the eye can see.


----------

